# DfL tweaks



## Noodle (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey everyone.. finished _Skyseer _last month and about to launch into _Digging for Lies_.  I'm considering making some tweaks and wanted to ask my fellow DMs (and especially [MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION]) about the wisdom - or lack thereof - of these tweaks.

1.  I'm fleshing out the Expo even further, using the 1851 London Great Exposition and 1853 New York World's Fair as models.  Having read only the free preview of _Always on Time _(I'm waiting for the softcover to be available before ordering), I got the crazy idea of having one of the exhibitors be [sblock]Luc Jierre, who was in Risur - perhaps even at MacBannin's manor - testing early concepts in magical lighting (outside of the dead magic zone) prior to developing his lantern.  Since he's not yet in the Ob, there's no reason that I know of for him to be secretive.[/sblock]

2. I don't have a Vekeshi Mystic PC, but I do have a member of the _execudoras dola liberta_.  I'm considering adapting the VM subplot to be driven by the _execudoras _instead - or even adapting it more faithfully and have 
[sblock] Tyler Starke be a wannabe spy for Ber instead of a wannabe VM.  He overhears an off-color comment from the Berian ambassador at a state dinner and tries to take matters into his own hands. [/sblock]

Re: #2, there's a comment about further VM subplots in _AoT_, which as I said I haven't read yet.  Would there be any conflict there if I made the change?  Does anything else break?  

Ash has this super-cool secret identity, but I haven't given her much to do with it yet, other than offing Valando & Eberardo.


----------



## Tukka (Jun 12, 2012)

> Re: #2, there's a comment about further VM subplots in _AoT_, which as I said I haven't read yet.  Would there be any conflict there if I made the change?  Does anything else break?



Not that I could see. In fact, I think the primary VM-related plot works at least as well for a _executdoras dola liberta_ with pretty much no modification. It's a perfect fit as far as I can tell.

That's if I'm understanding your question, anyway. I haven't read through DfL really well yet like I did AoT and I don't have any special insight into what's coming in later adventures.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 12, 2012)

2 is fine.

Don't do #1, I'd say. It's fairly important to Always on Time that the PCs not know the other passengers on the train. If he spots them, it ruins the entire point of them going undercover as spies.


----------



## Noodle (Jun 12, 2012)

Great, thanks for your help RW.  I am loving !


----------

